# Reese Dual Cam Wdh Setup



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

I just picked up a 2014 Outback 250rs ( to be towed by my 2010 tundra dc 4x4 long bed. the dealer installed the Reese Dual Cam WDH, with 800lb bars, however my sales person had mentioned 1000lb bars since half of the time I will have 2 or 3 dirt bikes in the bed of the truck (500-750lbs total), so I had them swap them out while I was signing all of the paper work...when I got home I noticed that they are 1200lb bars. A little research found that Reese does not offer 1000lb bars, it jumps from 800 to 1200.

On my tow home from the dealer I did feel some "porposing/bouncing" going over dips and bumps in the road...this is my first TT (had a 5th wheel before) but the trailer and truck where empty, so I don't know how much is normal.

the specs on the trailer are:
27' end to tongue
dry 5,980lbs
gvwr 7700lbs
tongue 650lbs

I don't know if the stated tongue weight is wet(loaded) or dry?

I'm taking the wife kids and dog on the first trip this weekend from NJ up to Maine

so my question is are the 1200lb bars going to be too much, should I go back to the dealer and get the 800lb bars?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need to get the trailer loaded and weighed. Then you can determine if the tongue weight is correct. I suspect the weight you list is empty tongue weight. The TV and how it is loaded should not be a determining factor for the dual cam bars, just the loaded tongue weight of the trailer. Loading factors for the TV need to be addressed with air bags or helper springs that are part of the vehicle but only if that is an actual issue.

If it is less than 900 pounds on the tongue then I would say you could go with the 800 pound bars but if it is more than that then the next size 1200 pound bars would be the most correct choice.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Most likely your new WDH needs to be adjusted. It sounds like you don't have enough weight on your springs. A quick test is to go up one more link on your chain when you hitch up if you have room. If the ride improves and runs level the extra link takes care of it. If not, you'll need to adjust the height and pitch of the hitch. The Reese manual will explain all that.

I have the same Reese with 1200 bars and my scale weighed tongue weight is 1,000 lbs. I would say you need the 1200 bars. I think you'll also have more bounce with a trailer compared to a 5th wheel because of where the tongue weight sits. It's better supported on the axle then the bumper.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

robertized said:


> Well after doing some research on the Reese.com website and then getting pricing on the etrailer.com website I ordered and received my new Reese Weight Distribution Trunnion Bar - 12,000 lbs GTW, 1,200 lbs Tongue Weight replacement hitch for the 800 lbs Reese hitch I have been using. There is a big difference between the two hitches; the ballmount, trunnions/bars; chain and the snap up brackets are all heavier or reinforced. I will be able to reuse the existing ball, Dual Cam Sway Control setup, and hitch bar I already have. etrailer.com has been excellent, there pricing is reasonable, free shipping on orders of $150 Dollars or more and prompt shipping. I placed the order at 5PM on the 18[sup]th[/sup] and received the shipment by 5PM on the 22[sup]nd[/sup]. When I look at the difference between the two hitches this was the right decision for me. This is the equipment I ordered (RP66022) $320.00 with free shipping. I will install the new hitch this weekend and would not hesitate to recommend this to anyone I my same situation. Good Luck.


what trailer are you pulling?


----------

